# Making Shark Leaders Videos



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I have had thing on my list for a long time, but just never got around to it. When I was down in Florida this past weekend, I decided to make these videos. 

The video with me making a shark rig is showing how I make my casting rigs. 

* How to Make Shark Leaders Video: *

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=9115305200231700920

* Choosing Leader Materials: *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2kxw4qwRhk

Hope this helps some of you!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Should'nt*

This be moved to rig building??

*One of the most frustrating aspects of life is not being able to understand other people's behavior*


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

video never would come up for me. may be something going on with my connection. anyway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

Martang50 you can also go to Youtube and pull up "Blacktip Hunter" and it will take you right to it .....Also there are a handful of videos on other sites in making shark leaders....Google it and it should keep you busy for awhile. Don't forget that RR also has a thread in the bible section with good infor...Also this way you can see more types of a shark leaders and decide which one will work for you....opcorn:

*Latin Good Old Boy Club* opcorn:
No membership needed


----------



## Wing_Nut (Jan 8, 2007)

Some nice vids


----------

